# Employment for Business Visa



## Stritchy (Dec 19, 2011)

Im looking to set up a tour business in South africa and was wondering under the section employ 5 south africa citizens what the rate of pay and hours etc needs to be for these 5? 
This is the biggest problem i have as I don't really need to employ any so would have to look to think about who to employ


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

are you going to be living here?

if so and you have a maid employ her through the bussiness, same goes for a gardner if you are going to have one. 

this is one area where you have no lee way though, you must employ them, i think you have two years before you have to have all five working so gives you some time to sort out.


----------



## Stritchy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply

I will be living there just need to find a few more jobs to create. Got 2 more positions i can think of. Need to get my thinking cap on for the last one.

Does anyone know if i need to supply them with health care, pensions etc?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Stritchy said:


> Im looking to set up a tour business in South africa and was wondering under the section employ 5 south africa citizens what the rate of pay and hours etc needs to be for these 5?
> This is the biggest problem i have as I don't really need to employ any so would have to look to think about who to employ


Hi
Do you intend on becoming a tour operator in South Africa?
Have you contacted SATSA yet?
I know there are quite strict rules and regulations regarding the touring business.
They may be able to assist you.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Stritchy said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I will be living there just need to find a few more jobs to create. Got 2 more positions i can think of. Need to get my thinking cap on for the last one.
> 
> Does anyone know if i need to supply them with health care, pensions etc?


you must make sure they are registered at sars and deduct and pay UIF for each member of staff.
you have to make a paper trail for these staff that home affairs can follow.

do you have south african friends could be a source of staff if you get my drift.

johanna makes an excelent point i know kzn has strict rules to follow when setting up n the holiday sector.
How To Establish A Tour Guiding Service


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

www.theta.org.za/downloads/Thetas_how_to_be_a_guide.doc


----------



## Stritchy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I am going to get a theta/fgasa certificate over the summer. The links are useful too thanks.

I am going for the western cape as my area and have a few friends there that can help out too, one the head field ranger. 

I have family going to the cape over the new year who will also help gather info while there.


----------

